# Forced Windows 10 Updates...



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 27, 2019)

...will now take up memory space at all times. 

www.google.com: Microsoft Issues Windows 10 Upgrade Warning


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

I am very dissatisfied with windows 10 for all sorts of reasons, and it really makes me consider using Ubuntu instead.

My colleagues' office computers all have automatic holiday adverts on their computers' lockscreens, the office's work stops every time an unstable update is pushed (including one that randomly deleted people's files), and all of the screens have the incorrect colour calibration because the calibration wizzard doesn't ever remember its settings. :\

Not to mention if you have furry images on your personal computer, cortana will try to display those images *to anybody who happens to type anything in your cortana bar*. I had to specifically tell Cortana that she was only allowed to search in the C drive, and move all of my files to the D drive, to stop her doing that.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I am very dissatisfied with windows 10 for all sorts of reasons, and it really makes me consider using Ubuntu instead.
> 
> My colleagues' office computers all have automatic holiday adverts on their computers' lockscreens, the office's work stops every time an unstable update is pushed (including one that randomly deleted people's files), and all of the screens have the incorrect colour calibration because the calibration wizzard doesn't ever remember its settings. :\
> 
> Not to mention if you have furry images on your personal computer, cortana will try to display those images *to anybody who happens to type anything in your cortana bar*. I had to specifically tell Cortana that she was only allowed to search in the C drive, and move all of my files to the D drive, to stop her doing that.


I was uncomfortable with some of the privacy issues with Cortana despite how useful it could be;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not a problem for me, I use Android and my phone supports wireless desktop mode.

Fuck Windows...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a dual boot. Use Win10 for gaming and Linux Mint for everything else. If linux had better gaming compatibility i wouldnt use windows at all.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 27, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I have a dual boot. Use Win10 for gaming and Linux Mint for everything else. If linux had better gaming compatibility i wouldnt use windows at all.


You should drink more WINE


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2019)

I almost completely stoped using windows
I have ubuntu+a virtual machine running windows for the few programs I can't run with wine.
Windows 10 was terrible and borderline invasive so I was like screw it.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 27, 2019)

I see. I'm glad I stuck with 7 then. Saw Win10 on my uncle's laptop and was horrified at how unintuitive and inefficient the UI is. Microsoft should take the saying ''if it ain't broke don't fix it'' at heart


----------



## Glairdron (Jan 28, 2019)

My Windows always fails to update on my PC, not sure why but it's monumentally annoying. Because it doesn't stop it from TRYING to update all the time, sometimes a few times a day.

Also, this change is moronic because it'll brick a lot of older computers that don't have that kind of storage space.

I use my Chromebook for casual computing (YouTube, Discord, etc) and Windows only for games and creative programs like Clip Studio Paint. More and more, it looks like I'm going to have to try and figure out how to use Linux C:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Ckiimyir said:


> I see. I'm glad I stuck with *7* then. Saw Win10 on my uncle's laptop and was horrified at how unintuitive and inefficient the UI is. Microsoft should take the saying ''if it ain't broke don't fix it'' at heart



A warning with this, support for older systems is ending in 2020, which will leave machines still running it vulnerable to attack.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A warning with this, support for older systems is ending in 2020, which will leave machines still running it vulnerable to attack.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A warning with this, support for older systems is ending in 2020, which will leave machines still running it vulnerable to attack.


Oh fuck me right in the asshole


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 28, 2019)

My advice: never get a Windows 10 laptop with 32 gigs of space. Doesn't matter if it's cheaper. Because if you don't, good luck ever having space on your drive and your computer constantly pestering you to get more space that can't be freed up *with no way to disable updates whatsoever.*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

I think the last update broke fucking Dropbox for me. Godamn it!


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I think the last update broke fucking Dropbox for me. Godamn it!


Windows 10 is so broken...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Block and report that account; it's aim is likely to snare people into downloading viruses.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm still using Windows 7 and I am not upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 5, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You should drink more WINE


Better yet, just consume pure PROTONs


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 9, 2019)

honestly, it's current, it's stable, and it supports a pile of older hardware without question.

security and bug fixes are prioritized with the release, and it just... works. i've never had a computer that refused to update, i'd be interested to see what in particular the manager has a gripe with to refuse to update for the people that are having issues.

cortana and the pile of other spyware junk options it comes with loaded by default are a pain in the ass, though. disable, disable, disable. it's amazing the amount of shit about you they want your installation to just freely ship out to them, what a fucking world we live in.

it's a really solid os if you take steps to manage the default intrusive nature it has, it works great with older programs, offers compatibility support like any other windows release, and really seems to take effort to knock down issues that tie back to the kernel, which usually require a restart on older releases... except with fucking audio quitting from plugging in headphones and unplugging them at times... that fucking issue has followed me from win7 on multiple environments, and i cannot, for the life of me, solve it without a restart.

it manages memory well, it prioritizes threads well, it knows when is a good time and when is a bad time to perform background operations, it's not a stupid os by any means. idk, i've always been a windows fan, and 10 is a solid os by far. i'd never run it in a server environment for anything other than managing other windows machines in an office or some shit, but even there, there are some seriously powerful management options. i'll definitely stick to my centos server for what i need it to do...

on that note, never fucked around with powershell too much, but it seems like an answer to what has been lacking since, well, a long time... pretty hard to compete with unix based platforms with the way they ship out information between devices and input. looks like much of the same functionality can be achieved with comparably similar command line scripts nowadays, but my brain is limited to super simple dos commands lol... spent too much time around linux shells


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

Right, so according to an article I read Microshit blames IP's for broken updates. Something to do with the way they push them to end users, or some shit like that.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Right, so according to an article I read Microshit blames IP's for broken updates. Something to do with the way they push them to end users, or some shit like that.


ip's? yeah... you're missing an s, link the article. rofl.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2019)

rekcerW said:


> ip's? yeah... you're missing an s, link the article. rofl.


Oh, you mean this article, smartass?

www.google.com: Windows 10 updates are broken again, but this time it's not Microsoft's fault | ZDNet


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, you mean this article, smartass?
> 
> www.google.com: Windows 10 updates are broken again, but this time it's not Microsoft's fault | ZDNet


And that was M$ fault?


----------

